# SGI in late September



## HuntinJake_23 (May 13, 2017)

Looking at taking my lady to the beach before deer season starts, and wanting to do some fishing. We've always gone to SGI in May and enjoy the fishing then, but with work our vacation is being planned for late September. How is fishing down there in Late September? We went to Tybee Island last year and caught a bunch of reds and flounder. Wondering if we should go back there or try SGI.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 14, 2017)

September and October is the promised land down there. Absolute best time if you like to fish.


----------



## mlbowfin (May 17, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> September and October is the promised land down there. Absolute best time if you like to fish.



this^


----------



## 95g atl (May 18, 2017)

I can tell you that the WEATHER in October is nothing short of amazing.  ---My woman refuses to go in June/July/August because of how HOT and HUMID it is.  (we used to go 2-3 times a year during summer peaks).  Not anymore.

Enjoy it....!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 18, 2017)

95g atl said:


> I can tell you that the WEATHER in October is nothing short of amazing.  ---My woman refuses to go in June/July/August because of how HOT and HUMID it is.  (we used to go 2-3 times a year during summer peaks).  Not anymore.
> 
> Enjoy it....!!!



Same here. The crowds are usually much lighter as well!!!


----------



## 95g atl (May 18, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> Same here. The crowds are usually much lighter as well!!!



X2 on that.  
Very valid point.  
and LOTS of options on where to stay too.


----------

